# former UK student visa to Fiance Visa... HELP please



## ladylove04 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi everyone. Im new in here and i really need help please on applying for Uk fiance visa. my biggest concern is that, i have been in england and live in england for 2years. i have met my fiance there. i was only on student visa, i wasnt able to finish my course and didnt get any certificate from college. If Im going to apply for Uk fiance visa here in the Philippines and declared that i have been in UK and live there for 2 years, will the consul in manila going to look for any evidence that I study there? or it doesnt matter as long as we meet the requirements for applying fiance visa?

help will be highly appreciated. thank you so much


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

You seem to be okay because your already in UK, you can make phone calls to either embassy, I would actually worry more about the UK embassy and what you need to do in the UK to possibly get a green card or immigrant card. I don't see how the Philippines comes into play, your Visa should be a UK Visa as long as you keep your Philippine passport up to date in the UK.

Hopefully there will be more reply's.


----------



## ladylove04 (Feb 8, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> You seem to be okay because your already in UK, you can make phone calls to either embassy, I would actually worry more about the UK embassy and what you need to do in the UK to possibly get a green card or immigrant card. I don't see how the Philippines comes into play, your Visa should be a UK Visa as long as you keep your Philippine passport up to date in the UK.
> 
> Hopefully there will be more reply's.


I am actually here i the Philippines already. i went home last december 2012. And now, me and my BF wants to be together in UK. I dont think of being UK resident as of now. I just want to go back in UK and make succesful application as Fiance visa and get married. Thank for the reply


----------

